# Liners without biner clips!



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Binder clips seem like a giant pain in the butt. Not to mention, I feel could be unsafe, personally.
I got my SCN yesterday, and decided to just sew pillowcase-esque liners. 

Here's what it looks like from the bottom:















Here's the seam:








Here's how nicely they lay in the cage:








Here's the top self:















The towels fit great underneath these, they are pulled tight, so burrowing ratties won't be able to pull up the long overlapping edges. 
They took me not even 30 minutes to make. I made 2 sets out of 3ish yards. I have scraps left over from each colour to make some hammocks!


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

great idea my ratties would climb into the bottom of the fabric
I designed mine to pull on and the velcrow shut kind of like a pillow case that velcrows shut.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I love this idea! I just got my SCN cage and was trying to think of an easy way to keep the fleece in place. My girls have already dragged the fleece from the top shelf into their hammock  I have to fix it everyday I come home.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I love these. They're so easy to slip on and slip off. I keep my boys in a living room i share with three other girls. So daily I vacuum the crumbs, slip the covers off, spray the towels underneath with natures miracle, then slip the covers back on. Takes about 5 minutes tops. The smell is better controlled with this cage.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

Ahrat, you should post dimensions and how-to for making these, they are amazing!

And you could commission and create them for those of us who neither own a sewing machine, nor are good hand sewers [

QUOTE=ahrat;1174321]I love these. They're so easy to slip on and slip off. I keep my boys in a living room i share with three other girls. So daily I vacuum the crumbs, slip the covers off, spray the towels underneath with natures miracle, then slip the covers back on. Takes about 5 minutes tops. The smell is better controlled with this cage.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE]


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I just used the pan as a rough estimator. I'm hoping to make more this weekend, and I'll measure this time. I'll make a how-to then.
I would love to commission these! They are SO, SO, SO, SO quick to make if you know your way around a sewing machine.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> great idea my ratties would climb into the bottom of the fabricI designed mine to pull on and the velcrow shut kind of like a pillow case that velcrows shut.


This is what I've been doing with my old cage and did for the DCN I just purchased. Mine are double layer fleece with towels inside that Velcro shut. It never occurred to me to use binder clips. That sound kinda dangerous to me.

Also, if you all sew and use a machine you really just have to take measurements of the area your using and leave a seam allowance.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm planning on making some liners for my girls soon! those look so nice and make the cage look super cosy!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Yep, this is how I make my liners. I saw the idea on the rat cage accessories sticky. I love it because it uses a lot less fleece than a pillowcase style liner.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

They look great! Good job


----------

